# Vorsicht vor Millionen-Quiz-Show!!



## painsucker (25 Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich weiß nicht ob's schon einen Beitrag dazu gibt aber ich will das Forum nutzen um auf eine [...] aufmerksam zu machen. Der Millionen Quiz Show.
Mich hat es selbst betroffen.
Eine auf den ersten Blick unscheinbare Seite aber die hat's in sich.
Hier ein Bild der Seite:
_[Bild eingefügt. (bh)]_

Nach einer Weile kommen dann Rechnungen ins Haus geflatter, wo einem dann klar wird das pro Spiel 10€ verlangt wird. Natürlich reagierte ich nicht darauf. Nach zwei Mahnungen kommt mit der letzten Mahnung ein Bescheid vom Amtsgericht Hof. Ich muss noch dazu sagen dass ich nichts geschwärzt habe, sondern so bekommen habe was schon ziemlich seltsam ist.
Die Rechnung und das Schreiben des Gerichts:
_[Bild eingefügt. (bh)]_
_[Bild eingefügt. (bh)]_

Ich werde weiterhin nicht darauf reagieren, ansonsten habe ich noch ein schreiben von der Verbraucherzentrale parat, welches ich noch an die 
Deus GmbH verschicke, von wo die Rechnungen kommen.
wer hat ähnliche Erfahrungen mit diesem "[...]verein"?

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## bernhard (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Millionen-Quiz-Show!!*

Manche Bauern leisten sich noch einen echten Kettenhund. Andere stellen ein Bild auf und lassen lautes Gebell per Lautsprecher ertönen.

Soll heißen: Das Bild von einem Drohkasperl mit Rassel wirkt dann doch nicht so wie der Drohkasperl selbst im richtigen Puppentheater.


----------



## painsucker (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Millionen-Quiz-Show!!*

Kann bitte jemand meinen Beitrag zu Allgemeines verschieben, ich denk da passt es besser hin. Danke


----------



## Schnarsi (18 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Millionen-Quiz-Show!!*

Auch ich bin reingefallen und habe jetzt eine Anzeige wegen angeblichen Leistungskreditbetrug bekommen, wurde jetzt am Di. 21.07.09 vorgeladen zur Aussage. Es war nicht zu ersehen, dass es kostenpflichtig ist. Leider war ich auch ein bisschen unvorsichtig, was sonst nicht meine Art ist, das Fenster zu den AGB ließ sich nicht öffnen, bin davon ausgegangen, dass es kotenlos ist. Normalerweise klicke ich sowas weg, wenn Die AGB sich nicht öffnen lässt. Das war voriges Jahr im Oktober. Hatte von Millionen Quiz auf einmal eine Rechnug über 473-, Euro bekommen, worauf ich widersprochen hatte. Dann kam eine Weile gar nichts von denen und jetzt diese Anzeige. Habe festgestellt, dass viele schon Ärger mit denen haben


----------



## painsucker (18 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Millionen-Quiz-Show!!*

Oh interessant, halt uns auf dem laufenden! Ich habe das Thema übrigens unter Allgemeines nochmal bisschen ausführlicher aufgegriffen.


----------



## Schnarsi (21 Juli 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Millionen-Quiz-Show!!*

Also, ich war gestern noch beim Anwalt. Der sagte mir, dass ich hingehen soll zur Polizei und den Fall schildern soll, dass ich nicht vorsätzlich gehandelt habe. Ich bin heute zur Polizei und habe mich geäussert und der Beamte sagte mir, dass das Verfahren wahrscheinlich eingestellt wird. Ich muss also warten, bis ich Post vom Staatsanwalt bekomme. Das ist eine ziemliche blöde Angelegenheit, bin sonst immer vorsichtig und falle auf solchen Verein rein. Das ärgert mich. Ich halte Alle weiter auf den Laufenden, jetzt gilt erst mal "Abwarten und Tee trinken"


----------

